# Uctd



## Joan Prisco (Aug 4, 2009)

Can Someone Please help?   There is a diagnosis  of undifferentiated connective tissue disease given on a lab rec.  I can't seem to find even an unspecified diagnosis for this.  Thank you.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 4, 2009)

Based on what I have found I would go with 710.9

"The term "undifferentiated connective tissue disease" (UCTD) describes patients who have clinical features and laboratory markers that suggest a systemic autoimmune disorder, or connective tissue disease but who lack sufficient characteristics for a well-defined connective tissue disease, such as rheumatoid arthritis, lupus, or scleroderma"

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Joan Prisco (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you 
I was debating  about going with that or going to go back and code signs and symptoms if they would provide them.


----------

